# Ti22 | Range Rover Evoque



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

This low mileage Evoque was booked in for a one day enhance and protect detail..

On arrival, general condition was good (the owner has more detailing kit than I do! :thumb but needed a few areas attending to as i'll show later.





































Usual wash routine.. as this was my 1st Evoque thought I'd do a foam shot!










Then dried and undercover.. and out with the tardis!



















..then the clay - always an important step on white!










Then on to a specific request - to remove the swirling from the balck painted areas of the vehicle.

Passenger door mirror 50/50:










rear 3/4 trim before:










and after:










Drivers mirror before:










and after:










Finished shots : (2 layers of SV shield after machine polishing with SV Cleaner fluid pro, wheels with SV autobahn and pneu)













































































































Thanks for looking!

James


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work buddy, do like the evoque.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice finish James. Must be a DW first there.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Damn, thats so sexy
From the front anyway


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

top job


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Nice finish James. Must be a DW first there.


Thanks Buddy.. I think one has been on here before.. not sure (thought it was safer not to claim it as a first lol!)


----------



## daniellll.bee (Nov 20, 2011)

i love it! whoever said white doesn't shine! :doublesho


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job James. I should have taken pictures of the one I did last week.

I really like these and are really nice to drive.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

daniellll.bee said:


> i love it! whoever said white doesn't shine! :doublesho


Thanks! Not me


----------



## JC1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cracking good job..........they are nice cars too:thumb::thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work James


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:
Wife seems to have taken a liking to these, must say I do quite like the white with black contrasts though.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job, I really like these, would love one if I could afford it. Really like the contrasting white with black details.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

very nice:thumb:


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice job - can I ask what you used to get rid of the swirls on the black gloss pillars/mirrors?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Ti22 very nice detailed job-and inspiring! awsome work! thumbs up!


----------



## reefer110 (Sep 29, 2008)

What torch are you using to spot the swirls ?


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

reefer110 said:


> What torch are you using to spot the swirls ?


 Looks very much like the Ring led one which Santa brought me. Very bright, if by accident you shine it at yourself, it is blinding for a few seconds. Charge lasts for excess of 4 hours too. I have loads of torches as I use them for work Mag lights ect and this is by far the best.


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2011)

reefer110

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=205820

man u gonna luv this...made it and its the best...use this and u wont need nothin else!


----------



## lesdon499 (Oct 30, 2011)

Have a 5 door Dynamic coming on 1st March  Keen to hear what pads polish combo you used too, how many passes and what type of paint is it?

thanks for the post, I love this car!

les


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice there looks super hats off


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love these in White. Gorgeous.

Can I ask why you didn't use Iron X or similar as I would say it's a necessity on White as iron contaminants are more pronounced?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:

Still undecided on these, but prefer the 3 door over the 5


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

Mine should have been delivered by now, still waiting. I was hoping mine was going to be the first posted on here. Never mind :driver:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I detest 4wd's but these look incredible.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Looking good James. Not sure on the Evoque, white is one of the better colours though.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice work..love the car


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

love it stunning finish


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice job mate, that's a great shine on white. They are one of the best looking new cars in a while.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive comments guys.



Blueberry said:


> Can I ask why you didn't use Iron X or similar as I would say it's a necessity on White as iron contaminants are more pronounced?


Yes you can, it's not a product that is approved by Swissvax for use with their vehicle care system, I use clay (paint rubber) to remove embedded contaminants on all the cars I detail.

Both do the same job but in different ways - as you rightly say, these contaminants are more pronounced on white than on darker areas and their removal is a key part of the detailing process.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

MK1Campaign said:


> I detest 4wd's but these look incredible.


+1, but i love the Evoque (2 Door version) too :argie::argie:


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Spectacular! Well done.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great work


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice, like the stark contrast between the gloss black and white!

Clients name Lynda by any chance? I referred somebody in Wales to you a while back.

And yes it was me that posted an Evoque on here a couple of months back :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning. The best looking Range Rover ever!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Refined Detail said:


> Very nice, like the stark contrast between the gloss black and white!
> 
> Clients name Lynda by any chance? I referred somebody in Wales to you a while back.
> 
> And yes it was me that posted an Evoque on here a couple of months back :lol:


Yep, love white cars with lots of black accents. No, Clients name is not Lynda.. thanks for the referral though :thumb:


----------



## D4NNYT (May 4, 2011)

loving the work. Get mine in october


----------

